# another one



## judohunter (Aug 29, 2000)

'She just loved everybody'
Teens dies in accident 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
by KIMBERLY DUTKIEWICZ, staff reporter 

June 9, 2002 - IMLAY CITY -- Alysha Lynn Rahn loved everybody she encountered, loved everything she did.

And if he had to sum up the 13-year-old Attica Township girl in a word or phrase, the Rev. Cliff Schroeder said it would be "love."

Alysha was a young lady who brought life into every situation that she walked into. The younger kids in church just adored her. She was just loved and treasured by everybody in the church. --The Rev. Cliff Schroeder 

"She just loved everybody and everything," said Schroeder, pastor of Attica United Methodist Church.

The daughter of Gregory and Susan Rahn, Alysha died Tuesday at Lapeer Regional Hospital after a four-wheeler accident at Lyons and Summers roads in Arcadia Township. 

Funeral services were Saturday at St. Paul's Lutheran Church in Imlay City. Schroeder officiated. Alysha was buried in the Attica Township Cemetery.

Lapeer County Sheriff's deputies responded to the accident scene around 7:45 p.m. A call had gone into Central Dispatch about an injury accident involving a vehicle and a four-wheeler.

Alysha's friend, Jessica Nichols, 14, of Imlay City, was driving the four-wheeler eastbound on Lyons Road. Lyons Road has stop signs for traffic traveling east and west. Summers Road goes straight through.

It's believed Nichols went through the stop sign and into the path of a southbound vehicle, driven by Jonathon Schumacher, 27, of Attica Township.

Detective. Gary Parks of the Lapeer County Sheriff's Department said the impact caused Alysha and Nichols to be thrown from the four-wheeler and into a ditch on the east side of the road. Schumacher's vehicle went off the roadway and into a ditch.

"As far as we can tell, (Schumacher) was doing nothing improper," Parks said.

Nichols and Rahn were transported by Lapeer County EMS to Lapeer Regional Hospital. Rahn was pronounced dead at the hospital. Parks said she suffered massive head and chest injuries. 

According to Parks, Nichols has extensive injuries to the left side of her body. Allen Quellmalz, marketing director for Lapeer Regional, said Friday that Nichols was in good condition.

Schumacher was not injured in the accident. 

Parks said alcohol and drugs were not factors in the incident, which remains under investigation. Reports will be turned over to Prosecutor Byron Konschuh for his review.

An eighth-grade student at Imlay City Middle School, Alysha participated in volleyball, basketball, softball and band.

She was always participating in something, Schroeder said, be it athletics, the church choir or the youth group at the church.

Alysha and her family were members of the church when Schroeder became pastor over three years ago.

"Alysha was a young lady who brought life into every situation that she walked into," Schroeder said. "The younger kids in church just adored her. She was just loved and treasured by everybody in the church."

Schroeder said he's amazed at how committed Alysha was to everything. She'd leave softball practice for youth group and then head back to volleyball practice.

"Alysha was a very, very committed young lady in her faith," Schroeder said. "She'd ask questions about her faith and her understanding of God."

Schroeder gave Alysha a Bible a couple of years ago. Someone put it on Schroeder's desk after her death.

"Every page has been read," Schroeder said. "It's one used Bible. It's more read than some Bibles 20 years old. In talking to friends and family, she read it every day. She was bold in her faith. She'd ask her friends about God and whether they believed."

Schroeder has been with the family throughout the tragic ordeal.

"The community has absolutely come out in support in so many ways," Schroeder said. "I just praise God for that blessing."


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Those machines and kids just don't mix. They just don't have the life experiences to realize just how bad they can hurt themselves.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

If you own one of these machines, talk safety to anyone and everyone who rides on or drives it. As a former teacher I learned to ask kids who showed up with a broken leg or arm..."Which was it, a 4 wheeler or trampoline ?"
L & O


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Busted my collar bone a year and a half ago. Good thing I had my helmet on, I'd be gone if I didn't.


----------

